# Roller Coaster Breakfast



## kitchenelf (Feb 23, 2005)

Since I'm up I might as well post some recipes  8)   This is a GREAT one for Christmas morning or any morning when the kids can watch through the oven window - it bakes all wavy like a roller coaster and is really neat to watch.

Roller Coaster Breakfast

6 eggs
1 cup flour
1/2 tsp salt
1 cup whole milk
2 TBS melted butter
powdered sugar

Heat oven to 450°

Butter 9 x 13 aluminum pan (only aluminum - pyrex or porcelain or clay won't work here).  Once buttered put into the freezer while you mix the batter.

Break eggs into a bowl and beat with a fork.  Slowly add flour and beat well.  Add salt, milk and melted butter.  Pour into cold pan and bake at 450° for 18 minutes; then 350° for 10 minutes.

Sprinkle with powdered sugar and serve with butter and syrup.

This is sort of a huge piece of French toast in a baking pan that looks like a roller coaster.  If you don't have a glass door to watch the cooking process it will be BIG surprise when you take it out!

It's simple and good!!!  This, along with that sausage breakfast casserole that you let sit overnight, are a perfect Christmas morning or Thanksgiving morning breakfast for everyone.  I have some good, good memories of this exact breakfast with the homemade  Russian Tea made with pineapple juice, sugar, etc., not the dry mix (with just a little Vodka in it   )


----------



## Alix (Feb 23, 2005)

That sounds cool. I may try this on the weekend just for fun.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 23, 2005)

Alix - it's so easy - and beats making pancake after pancake after pancake!!


----------



## crewsk (Mar 5, 2005)

Kitchenelf, we had this lastnight for supper & it's amazing! TC really enjoyed making it & he & Savannah both got a kick out of watching it bake. Thanks!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm glad you liked it crewsk - it's so easy and so good - and a LOT of fun to watch bake! lol  Thanks for your great review!


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 29, 2007)

this sounds fun. the ingreds baffle me a bit but I'm up for any challenge. think I'll do this before the holiday that way, if we enjoy it all the way around, it can be a staple on Christmas morning, even if I don't get 'this' Christmas off.

thanks for sharing something I've never heard of before, looks great!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 22, 2012)

Lost the recipe and came back to make a copy!  Sure am glad I posted it here!  Hope everyone is doing well!!!!!  LOVE to all.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 22, 2012)

Omigosh, I'm glad you brought this forward.  Glenn would love it.  I'm definitely going to make this soon.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 23, 2012)

Sounds lovely


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 23, 2012)

It certainly does sound tasty, thanks for finding it again Katie


----------



## chopper (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh this sounds fun. My grandson loves to bake with Grammy. We will need to make this for breakfast next time we see each other!  Thanks so much!


----------

